# Serra de Montemuro



## henriquesillva (25 Abr 2008 às 23:35)

*Caros Amigos:*

Deixo algumas fotos, tiradas neste feriado, numa viagem 
de mota, á volta da Serra de Montemuro (Completa):
Foi Guimarães - Castelo de Paiva - Castro Daire - 
Cinfães - Guimarães.
Deu para perceber, que as chuvadas dos últimos dias
"incharam" e de que maneira, os rios;
Há muita água na Serra.
Espero que apreciem






Rio Douro (Entre-os-Rios)





Rio Paiva (Travanca - Castelo de Paiva)





EN 225, perto de Cabril





EN 225, perto de Parada de Ester





Serra de Arada, com S. Macário lá no alto





Serra de Montemuro I (Gralheira)





Serra de Montemuro II (Tendais)





Serra de Montemuro III (Ribeira de Bestança)





Zona de Cinfães (Ribeiro Sonoso)





Barragem do Carrapatelo


----------



## João Soares (26 Abr 2008 às 00:04)

Bonitas fotos!!! O que e nacional e que e bom!
Ganda moto


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2008 às 10:37)

Lindas fotos! Grande viagem que fizeste!

E tens uma bela mota


----------



## iceworld (27 Abr 2008 às 02:27)

5 *****

Deste um passeio muito bonito


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2008 às 00:09)

A chuva fez mesmo milagres. Os montes estão completamente verdes, e os vales floridos!
Foi uma óptima rota escolhida nesse passeio! 
Fotos muito boas


----------



## vitamos (28 Abr 2008 às 10:59)

Fotos excelentes!

O nosso país é de facto lindo!


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2008 às 22:45)

Bonitas paisagens e já com as cores da Primavera


----------



## Zoelae (29 Abr 2008 às 21:10)

Belas fotos, deste-nos a conhecer uma zona de que se fala pouco, mas é muito bonita.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mai 2008 às 20:53)

Boas fotos
Nas minhas viagens de para Lisboa  para Bragança e virse-versa, passo quase sempre na Serra de Montemuro através da A24. A paisagen é defacto bonita


----------

